# NETPO Training (Phase 2 trg for MARS officers)



## Sailing Instructor (15 Sep 2004)

I've just found out that I'll be taking the "Naval Environmental Training Period, Officers" next summer after BOTP and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what exactly it involves?  

Please say it's sailing the _Oriole_. :-\


----------



## Sailing Instructor (16 Sep 2004)

Also, do MARS officers wear the Naval Operations cap badge upon commencement of Phase 2 trg or after they finish Phase 2 trg?  I've heard the Cornflake vs. Operational cap badge decision rests with the CO of the training school.


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

Its damage control school- flood,fire, and NBCD. And general life on ship stuff. For us NCM's its "Get drunk on coast for 6 weeks-period". Its fun for us but my officer buddy hated it though. He's all books and no fun so I dont know if thats indicative of anything- I'm sure CHE will enlighten us.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Sep 2004)

Sailing Instructor said:
			
		

> I've just found out that I'll be taking the "Naval Environmental Training Period, Officers" next summer after BOTP and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what exactly it involves?
> 
> Please say it's sailing the _Oriole_. :-\



It includes firefighting and damage control, naval history, shipboard life, naval sword drill -- essentially it takes a generic Canadian Forces officer (which BOTP creates) and aims to turn him into a naval officer.  There is at least one sea phase which may involve Oriole -- otherwise it's YAGs.  I believe it's only offered at VENTURE, the naval officer training centre in Esquimalt (a great place to spend a few weeks).


----------



## Sundborg (16 Sep 2004)

I'm doing the NCM NETP right now.  We just went to the Bedford range today and shot the C7's.  The course is pretty easy, all tests are multiple choice, and if you don't get 90-100% on them, then there is something wrong with the picture.  I don't think there is going to be much difference between NETPO and NETP, but they all go over pretty much the same stuff (like what was said above in previous posts.)


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (16 Sep 2004)

go to this sight and post the same question . there are a lot of naval type officers there.

http://groups.msn.com/CANADIANNAVALRESERVES/_homepage.msnw


----------



## 30 for 30 (16 Sep 2004)

I'm a MARS DEO applicant and I have read that post-BOTC NOTC Venture Naval Training is very difficult, with around 2/3 of trainees failing the first time around. My understanding is that one can redo the NOTC experience a second time to get through it, but after that you're done. I've long wondered two things:

1. Does anyone know if the failure rate is commonly that high? It seems awfully brutal. 

2. Should a young officer not get through NOTC, is he/she able to transfer to another CF officer occupation? I would find it very odd if, on a yearly basis, large numbers of newly-commissioned officers are turfed out of the CF because they didn't get through NOTC. That would seem like a real waste of time and money after all the effort spent during BOTC/SLT creating high-quality, bilingual junior officers.


----------



## Garbageman (16 Sep 2004)

RNW said:
			
		

> 2. Should a young officer not get through NOTC, is he/she able to transfer to another CF officer occupation? I would find it very odd if, on a yearly basis, large numbers of newly-commissioned officers are turfed out of the CF because they didn't get through NOTC. That would seem like a real waste of time and money after all the effort spent during BOTC/SLT creating high-quality, bilingual junior officers.



It's my understanding that should you fail your phase training, you are able to Occupational Transfer (OT) to another MOC.  If you've received a subsidized education, you essentially HAVE to do this, but since you're DEO, I would assume that you would be given a choice between an OT and a Voluntary Release (VR).  This all depends of course on why you failed your phase training - some reasons may be good enough to get you turfed completely.


----------



## MissHardie (22 Oct 2004)

Having just finished MARS II (or NETP-O as they now insist), I can say with authority that:
1. It is a 'booze cruise' - for the most part.  There were some nights I was up until 0200 studying for a test the following morning, but only because they had only taught us the material that day.  Doing MARS II right after BOTC is _heaven_... No curfews! No weekends randomly taken away! And you can finally keep food in your room! (a very exciting treat, trust me.)  There is plenty of work to do, don't get me wrong, and lots of stuff to learn, but in comparison to BOTC - easy.
2. It's not always - nor mostly - done on the Oriole... Reg Force guys may or may not get a change to sail on that ship, but only if you're in that select class. I'm a Reservist, but we had a couple Reg Force guys on our course, and we only got to sail on YAGs. There was, however, a section on the Oriole in our Ship-knowledge books that we had to fill out on our sea phase, so it is entirely likely that you may get to sail on it. But only if you're Reg Force.
3. As to what it involves... Learning basic naval stuff, such as terminolgy, small boats, common evolutions (such as towing, line transfers, anchoring, etc), ships' organization. Also NBCD, firefighting and flood control (fun!), a sea phase (supposed to be 2 weeks but they cut it down to 9 days for us this summer) and a trip to the range.  Sword drill, as someone mentioned...  You'll be in your salt and peppers for 6 weeks, so be prepared to do a lot of ironing or have 5 short sleeve shirts.  It's not tough.
4. You're entitled to wear your cap badge after you've graduated from BOTC, or so says the CO of Venture. Even if you're not technically finished BOTC... (Reservists now have BOTC by correspondance during the fall... heh... no more comments.)

And yes, RNW, the failure rate is really quite high.  Only 2 of 7 passed MARS IV this summer at Venture, and 25% have already failed the MARS III course now running (also at Venture), and it's only half done.  It's brutal because you _have_ to be good at what you're doing.  Running ships aground or colliding with civvie vessels is really not the kind of press the CF needs.


----------



## Sailing Instructor (30 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the information, Miss Hardie!  MARS2 sounds like a lot of fun, especially since I'm reg force I have a chance of sailing aboard the Oriole.


----------



## MissHardie (30 Oct 2004)

You're welcome! Good luck with getting onto the Oriole; everyone wishes they had that chance...


----------



## iconn (4 Apr 2006)

Hey I was told last week that the YAGs are being phased out. I'm not sure if this is true, but if so we will be among the last to undergo the YAG experience. 

Anyone know details about the  YAGs getting phased out? And how many years young are they?


----------



## FSTO (4 Apr 2006)

iconn said:
			
		

> Hey I was told last week that the YAGs are being phased out. I'm not sure if this is true, but if so we will be among the last to undergo the YAG experience.
> 
> Anyone know details about the  YAGs getting phased out? And how many years young are they?



You'll see the first ORCA in the water this fall. All new and shiney and will give you a good intro into MCDV's and then the heavies. As for the age of the YAG's, well your grandparents were probably still crapping their diapers when they were built. ;D


----------



## Rhibwolf (4 Apr 2006)

As a loggie, i didnt have to do a full up YAG phase, but certainly the highlight of my time rubbing brains with the MARS world was the months I spent in ORIOLE enroute to Australia!  To think, they paid an ex-herbie sea pay to play pirate!  I suppose it could be said that I missed out on a great YAG experience, but comparing Fiji or Samoa to Gibsons just doesnt do it for me.....


----------



## NavyNeal (13 Apr 2006)

The YAG's are circa 1953 or so. Wooden hulls, two diesels turning two shafts and a small generator for power. They are pretty much restricted to daylight ops. They are a lot of fun if you don't mind the age.


----------



## SeaRoom (19 Apr 2006)

I've never heard of any MARS 2 crse training on the ORIOLE instead of YAGs. I would make any sense. Sea phase of MARS 2 is an intro to driving and navigating a warship...ie something with an engine. "Stand-by to tack stbd!" isn't going to be all very useful on a frigate. As a JOUT, the only way you get on ORIOLE is if you have a gap between crses; eg you are bilingual and don't require SLT, so you get several weeks on ORIOLE while the rest of your crse is in classroom learning french.

Failure rate at VENTURE is nowhere near 2/3. Unless the quality of students has decline dramatically recently. Of my class of 18 (starting out MARS 2) maybe 4-5 didn't graduate MARS 4. NOTC is fun, enjoy it. Really suffering begins when you join your first ship!


----------



## iconn (20 Apr 2006)

I asked some MARS officers about the MARS failure rate, and they said that most of the people who didn't finish, was either because they decided that Naval life wasn't for them, or they persued civilian careers, which took up all their time. If you're right for MARS I'm sure you'll get through. 

Can't wait to meet some of you at training this April-August

NCdt Birks


----------



## Rhibwolf (26 Apr 2006)

SeaRoom, you are right, as it is not that often, and I think in our case back in 97, unique. That said, 11 of us sailed her down under, 11 more sailed her around while down under, and 11 kiwis and auzzies sailed her back. The regular crew posted aboard stayed there for the whole trip - seven months for them I think. While our class split into two, the other half stayed at VENTURE and continued their MARS III trg, and they simply flipped after we swiched out. I just went back to Halifax, to do what we loggies do best - count stuff.  Whether or not it had any trg value for the MARS students, I dont know. BUT, it was a hell of a nice trip!


----------



## SeaDog (5 May 2006)

My Mars II in 2001 consisted of 2 weeks on Oriole and two weeks on YAGS for nav trg. ..though as other members have posted, doesn't seem to be the norm.  As for the failure rate, definitely not 2/3; at least not when I went through.  I must admit, though, there doesn't seem to be any consistencies there.  My MARS III had about a 40% attrition, due to failures, transfers to other occupations, medical cease trainings and releases...however my MARS IV had a 100% pass rate.  Depends on a lot of factors.  I will say, however, that of the 40 guys and gals I started my training with, there are only about 6 or 7 of us still working as reg force MARS officers in the fleet.


----------



## Phrontis (7 May 2006)

In all my time in the Navy (boy, that makes me sound old) I've only ever seen one or two people fail MARS II (now called NETP-O).  MARS III is much more difficult academically and practically, but even so the failure rate is nowhere near 2/3.

Yes, MARS training is challenging, but most things really worth accomplishing are.

My advice would be to go into it with a positive attitude, a good sense of humour, and an open mind.

Best of luck.


----------



## FSTO (7 May 2006)

Phrontis said:
			
		

> In all my time in the Navy (boy, that makes me sound old) I've only ever seen one or two people fail MARS II (now called NETP-O).  MARS III is much more difficult academically and practically, but even so the failure rate is nowhere near 2/3.
> 
> Yes, MARS training is challenging, but most things really worth accomplishing are.
> 
> ...



Didn't you know Nelson when he had two arms?
 ;D


----------



## Gino (8 May 2006)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Didn't you know Nelson when he had two arms?
> ;D


Heard a good one in that vein recently.  "I was in uniform when you were in liquid form".  Yaarrrhhh!


----------



## Rhibwolf (9 May 2006)

Gino, thats because you were enrolled by Hardy and did MARS II while Nelson was still a commissionaire on the back gate.


----------



## Gino (10 May 2006)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Gino, thats because you were enrolled by Hardy and did MARS II while Nelson was still a commissionaire on the back gate.


Close, at least it was after when Christ was a killick.  Then again, you're no spring chicken yourself, my friend.


----------

